# what food??



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

as some of you know, im trying to lose weight to get bk into boxing i need to lose around 8kg to get back to my weight group, and wondered what can i eat to base durin my 10am and 1pm breaks, i used to base my food with brown bread chicken sandwhiches with peanut butter in them for my bulking days. but i want to cut all bread out i eat 2 bananas, fat free yoghurts, protein bars, that sort of thing with my sandwhiches, but what can i eat to subsitute the sandwhiches to base my meals with... i dont want plain boring chicken ive tried that before with plain brown pasta and i just cant hack it makes me depressed eating like that..

some suggestion guys thanks..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My favourite at the moment is turkey breast, sweet potato mash and veg 

Perfect meal


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

ps mornings i eat oat so simple at 5.30 am with red milk 2 packets, and 7am i have them belvita biscuits with a cup of tea before i start work.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> My favourite at the moment is turkey breast, sweet potato mash and veg
> 
> Perfect meal


i cant eat that sort of thing mate, im a chippy on site always on the move not stuck on one site with a microwave etc..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with bread mate IMO lol, but if you seriously want to cut calories and stay full it will have to be good old meat and veg but that's a load of 5hit to anyone. If your serious about it then calculate ur needs calorie wise and work from that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replace crap like belvita with food


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> There's nothing wrong with bread mate IMO lol, but if you seriously want to cut calories and stay full it will have to be good old meat and veg but that's a load of 5hit to anyone. If your serious about it then calculate ur needs calorie wise and work from that.


tbh im not fussed on calories, i know how much my body needs to lose weight im just lookin for foods to eat for my 10am and 1pm breaks as my main meal.. honestly i find bread so fattening imo even the wholemeal ones etc


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Firstly those oats so simple are full of sugar mate..

Re the dinners, chicken salad, tuna salad etc.... works for me.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> Firstly those oats so simple are full of sugar mate..
> 
> Re the dinners, chicken salad, tuna salad etc.... works for me.


yep im too fussy i dont like salad one bit.. and for the oat so simple i know they are but i gotta have some taste to foods i cant eat bland foods, lol im hard work mate i know.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

A tin of mackeral fillets nice and easy just keep some chewing gum handy, they also come in a few different sauces maybe not perfect but defo cheap and easy??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shane22 said:


> yep im too fussy i dont like salad one bit.. and for the oat so simple i know they are but i gotta have some taste to foods i cant eat bland foods, lol im hard work mate i know.


Yeah you and me both mate so l feel your pain..


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> A tin of mackeral fillets nice and easy just keep some chewing gum handy, they also come in a few different sauces maybe not perfect but defo cheap and easy??


sounds do able, this is the sort of thing i mean, what sauces do they come in mate


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Errrrrr i think they come in about 4 or they do at asda where im at, They have a tomato a spicey tomato a chilli and a few others i think but i would stay away from the chilli IMO it is just oil whit a few chilli flakes in it, I usually have mine with a bit of brown rice i made the night before.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> Errrrrr i think they come in about 4 or they do at asda where im at, They have a tomato a spicey tomato a chilli and a few others i think but i would stay away from the chilli IMO it is just oil whit a few chilli flakes in it, I usually have mine with a bit of brown rice i made the night before.


oo ive just seen on the asda website they do one in curry sauce this might help seeing as im a VERY fussy eater lol


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

nice..... I think, Let me know how u get on with those im not a lover of cold curry but maybe give them a go one day.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

and as a brucy bonus u dont need a tin opener


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I tried the mackeral in chilli they are the lowest carb ones, but i hate fish and i nearly puked. Worth a go though just incase as the macros were brilliant for me


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

willsy said:


> I tried the mackeral in chilli they are the lowest carb ones, but i hate fish and i nearly puked. Worth a go though just incase as the macros were brilliant for me


tbh i think i hate mackerel but i cant think of much else i want more help lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

shane22 said:


> tbh i think i hate mackerel but i cant think of much else i want more help lol


Maybe try tkd or keto diet? There is loads of posts on here covering them. It would mean dropping all carbs ie no more oats so simple or bananas etc. Might be worth a look into though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My god your a bloody night mare mate!

Your worse than me...

I have basically had to eat stuff l dont like by covering it in sauce to make it edible !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> liquid diet(shakes)........ seems to have worked for that another guy in that thread(them male model)


Yeah they are ok for some mate, just not my bag at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> liquid diet(shakes)........ seems to have worked for that another guy in that thread(them male model)


I wouldnt ever do what he does mate! I did cambridge liquid diet a while back lost loads of weight but when i went back to gym i couldnt even bench 40kg seriously, ive had to start again from scratch so i would never do that again EVER!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i was thinking of just doin a shake and eating all my other stuff for the 10am and 1pm meals. it would be a lot more covenient for me. easy to do at work to.

i cant cut carbs because im boxing i need that more than ever tbh


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> cambridge liquid diet??...... You crazy if you have 6 mass gainer shakes a day thats like 3000kcal a day and about 240g of protein.......


Yea i learned my lesson, 3 shakes a day 400cals if i remember! Never again lol. Dropped a few stone in no time which was mostly muscle and im still not as strong on some lifts as i was.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

This mackerel idea seems perfect for me. The ones in brine look perfect but how many would be good for lunch when i'm on a cutting diet? Simply eating less calories then my body needs. Eating just one doesn't seem like a lot of food for lunch, two with some water seems alright doesn't it?

245kcal per 100g though and each tin has 125g. Seems like a crap load of calories.

One tin with an apple and even celery just because there's nothing in it seems good.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think a tin of mackerel is 20g protein, that's 80 calories

I don't know how much fat is in it, I know they're healthy fats. Times the number of grams of fat by 9 to find out how many calories are coming from fats


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

That makes sense, I calculated 239calories going by the figures they have per 100g. So a tin of 125g would be around 245.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Eat less calories? Protein diet lots of water and a whole lot of sweating it out on the bag and skipping rope? Oh get some citrus fruit in you


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Citrus fruit whys that? Lots of sugar no? I'm doing a lot of cardio in the gym and little bit of muscle work, don't really want to bulk up on muscle until i've lost a stone.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Citrus fruit seem to keep me lean. A grapefruit and freshly squeezed orange juice aint gunna make much difference to sugar levels. Not going to bulk up much with a protein diet IMO unless your on gear maybe?. Bulk comes from the carbs. For eg this week I have had 220 grams of protein a day and eaten 3 medium meals consisting of rice veg and chicken/turkey, along with 2 ltr of water little bit of citrus fruit and I have lost 3lbs. Have done a bit of cardio and alot of sweating this week too. Maybe everyone is different but less calories and more training makes me lose weight.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

The best way for me to get protein would be protein shakes which are carb heavy I think. I'm not on gear but i'm also vegetarian. I'm trying to eat fish purely for the health benefits and the easy option on having it in a tin in this case. Wouldn't normally have it. The less calories thing is what im trying, i'll up the cardio and lower the calories. My main source of protein would be eggs/pasta.

My diet at the moment is 2 bananas for breakfast, probably this for lunch now and some boiled eggs for dinner. Snacks include apples, celery and cottage/ricotta cheese. I'l probably make a salad for dinner with the boiled eggs and cheese.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RED_ said:


> The best way for me to get protein would be protein shakes which are carb heavy I think. I'm not on gear but i'm also vegetarian. I'm trying to eat fish purely for the health benefits and the easy option on having it in a tin in this case. Wouldn't normally have it. The less calories thing is what im trying, i'll up the cardio and lower the calories. My main source of protein would be eggs/pasta.


You tried any of those quorn products? How about dairy? Cheese has a good amount of protein, and milk also. Just do more cardio to balance the fat and sugar content. IMO anything from a tin is a waste of time. Just buy it fresh if you can afford it.


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Just edited my post, cheese is good yeah, i have been eating the quorn stuff, well not for ages but i can look into it. I'll see what i can do for lunch then instead of the tinned stuff.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RED_ said:


> My diet at the moment is 2 bananas for breakfast, probably this for lunch now and some boiled eggs for dinner. Snacks include apples, celery and cottage/ricotta cheese. I'l probably make a salad for dinner with the boiled eggs and cheese.


----------

